# New guy on the forum... NorCal Rider



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! I just signed up on the forum but been riding for the last 10 years. Just started getting into shredding the park and hope to learn some good stuff here. I ride mostly in the Lake Tahoe area but just went on my first trip to Mammoth and I have to say that if you haven't been there, it's better than any mountain in the Tahoe area.

Ride safe! - JR -


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome, Im in Rocklin and go to tahoe/truckee 1-3 times a week and am looking to go to mammoth before the season ends, glad to hear it should be worth it!!


----------

